# Seat heater burning a hole in the seat



## FritzK (Dec 2, 2004)

Has anyone had a problem with the driver seat heater burning a hole in the seat? My 2004 525 just did.

Fritz K


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I guy in a 7 series just reported a similar problem. Here is the thread.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80068


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

FritzK said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the driver seat heater burning a hole in the seat? My 2004 525 just did.
> 
> Fritz K


Burning a hole in your seat? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

For anything that is a fire hazard:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

FritzK said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the driver seat heater burning a hole in the seat? My 2004 525 just did.
> 
> Fritz K


I can see the headline now...
*"BMW's will literally burn a hole in your pocket!!"*
Not good. Hmmm, wonder if Lexus has these problems?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Wow! That is something that should never happen.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am sure that we will be seing a lot more complaints about this because it is occurring in different series vehicles (5+7) and also because it is getting colder and people will be using their heated seats all the time now because I know that I do.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Hmm, if I were sitting on something getting that hot, I'd turn it down or off. I'm wondering if people are in these seats when this happens or whether they've just left the car running with the heated seats blasted full on for an extended time.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm guessing we will be seeing a post from Vatkens soon: "I'm sorry to hear about your problem....."


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

hmr said:


> Hmm, if I were sitting on something getting that hot, I'd turn it down or off. I'm wondering if people are in these seats when this happens or whether they've just left the car running with the heated seats blasted full on for an extended time.


There's something called a thermostat which should prevent the heater from becoming too hot :yikes: -- doesn't matter how long you leave the thing on for...


----------



## jvheitz (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello all, this is my first post in this forum.

My 04 530 also has this problem. I put the heater on, and within seconds smelled something burning. I immediately turned off the heater (it was on for about 10 - 15 seconds). After searching the board, I went to look at my seat and noticed a spot on the drivers seat melted (almost burned thru).

Contacted my dealer, and they said they were aware of the problem and scheduled service.
Sad thing is, my car was just there last week for oil change/i-drive update. You would think they would have taken care of that recall at that time before my seat burned.
Seems to be a MAJOR problem since now the cold weather is here - hopefully they let people know before someone actually gets hurt.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, I was at the dealer a week or two ago, and heard someone complaining to their SA about it. The SA said there was a recall out about it, but they were waiting on parts (I think).


----------

